# Angelfish bloated and not eating



## sethyd (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

My angelfish that I have had for 1.5 years has not been eating for 2 days. I wasn't too concerned, as he often doesn't, but yesterday I noticed was isolated in the corner of the tank. Today he is floating around listlessly and appears to be having difficulty maintaining a vertical plane. His stomach also appears to be bloated. None of the other fish are bothering him. The only change that I can think of is having frozen bloodworms the other day for the first time in a couple of months, but he used to eat them before (same package) without problems. There are also some dark spots on the anubias that have appeared in the last week.

I have had a 30 gallon tank for the last 1.5 years. It has not had any changes for the last 3 months. In it I have 8 neon tetras, 2 dwarf gouramis, 1 boseman rainbow, 1 large angelfish (the sick one), and a small (young) angelfish. I also have about 9 large live plants. There is a gravel bottom, and hiding spaces made out of rocks. I don't have the water parameters because I lent the kit to a friend. I do 25% water changes once per 2 weeks. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nolfan (Apr 28, 2013)

Might be sbd (swim bladder disorder) or dropsy even. Do you notice any other physical symptoms like fin rot, columnaris, etc? Boesemani rainbows need a bigger tank unless it's a juvie. I'd do 50% water changes weekly. Your fish could probably use one right now.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

In only a 30 gallon along with 2 DG's I would worry that your angel and DG's had a little fight. Curious though..do you mean you didn't do a water change at all in 3 months? Have you tested your nitrates ..or anything else for that matter? I would recommend to do a water change 1st then get a larger tank. 
Another question..what brand are the bloodworms? San Francisco Bay by any chance?


----------

